
Short guide to deploy Machine Learning - shugert
http://datasciencelatam.com/short-guide-to-deploy-machine-learning/
======
dvdhnt
While this article is a nice read, and provides what may be useful tips,
"guide to deploy" feels misleading. I thought it was going to be a guide on
deploying ML to production.

------
kozikow
Simple

1\. pip install scikit-learn

2\. call model inside flask request

3\. docker build && docker push

Joking aside, following articles are good:
[http://martin.zinkevich.org/rules_of_ml/rules_of_ml.pdf](http://martin.zinkevich.org/rules_of_ml/rules_of_ml.pdf)
[https://research.google.com/pubs/pub43146.html](https://research.google.com/pubs/pub43146.html)

------
nautical
Heads up : Article is not talking about a practical production deployment of
ML as the title suggests .

~~~
mmikeff
Where would I find such an article, something that explains how I might go
from "I've got a Jupyter notebook that gives me results I like" to 'I'm
running those calculations in a production system'?

~~~
inlineint
Take a look at Google's "Best Practices for ML Engineering" [1] and "Machine
Learning: The High Interest Credit Card of Technical Debt" [2]. They are not
tutorials, but cover a number of interesting topics related to deployment of
machine learning models to production.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13414776](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13414776)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10338575](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10338575)

~~~
mmikeff
Thanks, I'll dig into those

------
KirinDave
Is it just me or is this link pointing a rehost of the original rather than
the original. I hope that's okay for the author...

